# Spoilt for choice



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I need a quick reply as 2 grinders are up for sale . Anfim Best or Mazzer Luigi with timer . Both being offered for £150 + post


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Which Mazzer? (Mazzer Luigi is the company)

£150 is a pretty keen price for a decent Mini or SJ.... but not for a clunker....

Although I don't know much/anything about Anfim Best.....


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

The anfim is is shorter and has a smaller footprint, but has 54mm burrs and a stepped adjustment, the mazzer has stepless adjustment, and has larger burrs if it is a super jolly or a major


----------

